# Cartels vs 390's vs Union Force/Data



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess it depends on the board. Most people will be riding those rome's cock pretty hard, be ready. I'm on a 2010 Custom V and I have the 2010 Cartels, and I'm loving it. Just my input.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've owned all 4 of those bindings listed within the last few yrs. Rome 390's for sure out of that group, if you're looking for a park-oriented binding that can still work AM if you're not too tall/heavy. If you want a better all mountain binding, then it's the Targa, which kills the Data.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

another vote for 390s I love mine.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a fan of Union...I like the feel of the Force and Data over the 390...Never ridden the Targa or the Cartel. But I hear the Cartels are really comfortable from a few people I know with them.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

I've tried both the Cartels and Forces, and I'd say they are pretty similar in regards to feel and responsiveness. The Cartels are constructed a little better and have more "bells and whistles", but I like the simplicity of the Forces as well as the cheaper price tag. Not to mention, I actually prefer the Union toe strap over the Burton Ultra Cap Strap (although there are lovers and haters of both).


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

fatboyj711 said:


> I've tried both the Cartels and Forces, and I'd say they are pretty similar in regards to feel and responsiveness. The Cartels are constructed a little better and have more "bells and whistles", but I like the simplicity of the Forces as well as the cheaper price tag. Not to mention, I actually prefer the Union toe strap over the Burton Ultra Cap Strap (although there are lovers and haters of both).


The cartels are constructed better? HAHAHAHA:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

390's if you want a more park oriented binding

Forces if you want a binding that can do anything well, and is truly bombproof

The 390's are stupid comfy and soft for park riding

The Forces are fairly comfy, and have a mid range flex which makes it an amazing do it all binding


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

depending on what kind of riding you're doing, it all.. depends.

if you're gonna be cruising on groomers and all mountain bombing, stay away from the 390's. you'll probably want something a little stiffer. i love my 390's but they can get a little strenuous when i'm not in the park, which is almost all the time, because i fail at the park.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> 390's if you want a more park oriented binding
> 
> Forces if you want a binding that can do anything well, and is truly bombproof
> 
> ...


Youve made another union lover. I'm getting forces or Datas.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

390 and cartels are fairly soft.. good for park. 390 wins the comfort end of it hands down.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

earl_je said:


> 390 and cartels are fairly soft.. good for park. 390 wins the comfort end of it hands down.


The Cartels are not soft, they are one of the stiffer bindings Burton has


----------

